# Crafstman generator with 8 hp tecumseh



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

How do you wire an on off switch on a generator


----------



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

*Generator*



Tommytattoo said:


> How do you wire an on off switch on a generator


Its a craftsman 4000 watt generator I have no manual and can't seem to find on . Can't turn the gen off


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... It just has to ground out the ignition....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Model #?
Was there a switch on it at one time?
Both of mine have switches but I never use them. Reason being is I shut off the fuel instead and let it run out of fuel so there's no fuel left in the carb. to go bad.


----------



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr Chips said:


> http://www.lawn-mower-shop.com/carb1.htm
> 
> http://www.psep.biz/store/tecumseh_carburetors.htm
> 
> You might want to just price out a replacement carb. Probably not very expensive, and easy enough to swap one out, even for a rookie


I have a Tecumseh generator that won't turn off from the on off switch any sugestions


----------



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

*Chrafstman generator with 8 hp tecumseh*

Benny won't turn off withe the on off switch. Any suggestions


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to OHM out the switch to see if it failed.
Disconnect one of the wires first.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Chances are good that switch just shorts the magneto. The vibration probably shook the wire loose. The newer stuff might be using a different method though


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Pull the plug wire to kill it until you can get the switch fixed.


----------



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Model #?
> Was there a switch on it at one time?
> Both of mine have switches but I never use them. Reason being is I shut off the fuel instead and let it run out of fuel so there's no fuel left in the carb. to go bad.


The model number for my generator is 580326980. It's a craftsman 4000 watt with a Tecumseh 8 hp engine. Also trying to find info out on governor adjustment. Genny was given to me for free but not running. I rebuilt the carb. But someone played with the governor it's running now but idling to high with no load on it. Any info would be very much appreciated


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Tommytattoo said:


> The model number for my generator is 580326980. It's a craftsman 4000 watt with a Tecumseh 8 hp engine. Also trying to find info out on governor adjustment. Genny was given to me for free but not running. I rebuilt the carb. *But someone played with the governor it's running now but idling to high with no load on it.* Any info would be very much appreciated


Ayuh,... Unless it's a Hi-end set, most usually "Idle" at Wot, against the governor...

Without a electro-mechanical "Idle" unit, I doubt it's Supposed to "Idle"...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With a small unit like that there is no adjustment. It's all done by the spring on the carburetor.
Differant springs are used for differant uses.


----------



## Tommytattoo (Mar 29, 2013)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Unless it's a Hi-end set, most usually "Idle" at Wot, against the governor...
> 
> Without a electro-mechanical "Idle" unit, I doubt it's Supposed to "Idle"...


That makes sense. As long as it maintains the set speed of around 3400 rpm it should b ok. I will try it with a heavy load to see if it maintains the correct speed. Thanks


----------

